# TiVo Stream sucks up 3 hours of my time and is returned.



## Abextra (Jul 6, 2013)

Ya so I've been waiting to try this device and was never able to get it to connect to my network. I spent 2 hours on the phone with the TiVo's Phone Bank Operators, you know the people that call themselves technicians. They put me on hold 4 times and then figured out it needed to be exchanged. I realized this was potentially another 2 hour of my time to get the next unit working and opted for a refund and this took another hour of my time.


----------

